# melt n pour base



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

i'm a newbee to soap making and i'm trying to learn how to make melt n pour base can someone help me


----------



## skinflint (Jan 31, 2007)

I'd like to know how to make it too as a lot of the bases have surfactants and extra things that I don't want in my soap...


----------

